# how much salt is too much



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

just a question? mabe iam not using enuf to cure fungus?


----------



## monstermatt (Feb 2, 2007)

cueball said:


> just a question? mabe iam not using enuf to cure fungus?


i just did bro, its a little early to tell if it worked for me, the p with a cloudy eye appears to be better!!! but a few others are a little "nicked" up still, that is the same amount i used dude, some say too much but its waht the box said so i did it


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

You can only overdose too much salt if it is all done at once that will cause a shock to your bio filter. imo it would have to be at about 3 teaspoons per every gallon in any single dosage. 1-2 teaspoons per gallon every day for 3 days is still considered safe range. For fungus i've used a combination of salt and Maroxy when fish were purchased with a fungus and with successful results.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

salt won't cure fungus, try mardels maroxy like Dr. Giggles said or Binox. Binox is cheap are VERY effective treating fungus. Only thing turns water yellow until you do a large water change.


----------



## jjdsplace (Mar 18, 2007)

Aquarium Salt 
Aquarium Salt is a very important part of the Recommended Treatment that we strongly recommend. This page explains how to use Aquarium Salt, and then goes on to explain why Aquarium Salt works.

Several people have emailed and asked for an explanation of why ordinary salt is useful in treating fish with Signs of Stress and Disease. Here are a few more facts about adding Aquarium Salt to the water in aquariums.

We are talking here about Sodium Chloride with symbol NaCl, which is the main chemical in table salt. Table salt also usually contains small amounts iodine and calcium silicate. The iodine prevents goiter in humans that eat the table salt, and the calcium silicate prevents the table salt from caking.

Some people have added table salt to their aquarium water and had no problems. But other people have had trouble after putting table salt in their aquarium water. Therefore it is usually recommended that table salt NOT be added to aquarium water.

Aquarium Salt has no additives such as iodine or calcium silicate. Small one-pound boxes of Aquarium Salt, like the one shown at the top of this page, are sold in most places that sell freshwater fish. A one-pound box of Aquarium Salt is very inexpensive.

Salt, NaCl, does not change the pH of water. It also does not change the hardness.

A few fish do not tolerate aquarium salt. Corydoras catfish and many live aquatic plants do not do well with salt in their water.

In aquariums both Corydoras and many plants will tolerate 1 Tablespoon of Aquarium Salt per each 5 gallons of aquarium water, and they do poorly with 2 Tablespoons of Aquarium Salt per 5 gallons.

Salt lessens the number of pathogens in the water. For example very few, perhaps only one or two groups, of freshwater bacteria tolerate aquarium salt well. My experience is that salt is slightly effective in preventing fish trouble in freshwater aquariums but only slightly.

Salt is most effective, when the concentration of salt changes. freshwater fish in water with very little salt. If I see one or more of the Signs of Stress or Disease, such as clamped fins, I immediately do all six steps of the Recommended Treatment, which includes adding 1 Tablespoon of Aquarium Salt per each 5 gallons of aquarium water.

http://www.aquariumfish.net/information/re...atment.htm#top2


----------

